# Need help with trantula



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

my rose haired trantula's leg fell off!!! idk what to do... is it dying? she is very active. only one of her leg came off. idk what to do. is it normal for that to happen? will it grow back?


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

7 veiws and no help


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

can close this thread. Dont need help no more. leg will grow back.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DUDE. You have to let more than a half hour go by. Sometimes people will look at a thread and not know the answer. Having X number of views doesn't mean that every person viewing the topic will know something or help... Google is also your friend. It's always good to turn to that first.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah dude. stop being so impatient. If your that impatient then take the time and research before posting a thread.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

it well probly grow back , as it sheds ,,, why did it fall off ruff handleing?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Mettle said:


> DUDE. You have to let more than a half hour go by. Sometimes people will look at a thread and not know the answer. Having X number of views doesn't mean that every person viewing the topic will know something or help... Google is also your friend. It's always good to turn to that first.


To add to this...right now there are 297 guests and 88 members viewing P-fury. So there is a good chance that your views were by people that can't post.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

this happens to some things when the shedding conditions like humidity and heat and etc... are wrong 
not sure if it will grow back or not


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

i thought it was dying, sorry for the impatient, i just didnt want it to die


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss of one of the legs on your Tarantula but this is what I found when I googled Tarantula leg regeneration.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks everyone
Sorry for being impatient. it was just that i had to go to school.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No worries, man. Totally understandable. I know that panicked feeling and have been there once or twice myself. Now you know for next time in case there's another rushed issue like this.









Keep us updated on your tarantula. Here's to hoping everything turns out okay with her!


----------

